# Keep alcohol away from children's reach



## Vega's Dad (May 12, 2017)

I was about to put it in fridge but Vega found it first as a new toy...:nerd:
She "opened" it but it was 8:00am and not time to drink for me :crying:
I was trying to teach her a lesson but she's just napping on my tummy and couldn't care less>


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! She must have some strong teeth and sharp claws! Did she poke that hole herself? You don't want a tipsy kitty!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What pretty markings. Is that what people describe as a torbie?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That time that Cali learned Bailey's is not milk........


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ha! Love the pics! Both the brew and the Bailey's.


----------



## Vega's Dad (May 12, 2017)

amy22 said:


> What pretty markings. Is that what people describe as a torbie?


I think so and she does have "torbie-tude"


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Haaaa, Vega's Dad, that first pic is hilarious!!  I do really love her coloring. 

LOL Marie! You should try giving her a beer next time.


----------

